# Varicolored Hammocks - ON HIATUS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*On hiatus until further notice.*
I'm moving across the country (Texas to Maine!) and my time is consumed by packing lately. I should be back into the swing of things by late April/early May! I will not be accepting orders at all during this time!

I offer all sorts of snuggly bedding products for your rats. My stuff is also appropriate for ferrets, sugar gliders, and other small animals! 

Come check me out! I'll also link this post from the Rat Merchandise sticky in the General Rat section, so you can find this post easily if you need to. 

Some of my most popular items include pocket hammocks, boggle bags, and tube cubes!


http://varicolored.net

Let me know what you think of my stuff, and my website. Is there anything in particular any of you would like me to try to make?


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

I think your website is great. It's very easy to navigate. I just placed an order, and can't wait to see my rats enjoy their new beds/toys. I'll be sure to send you photos of them using your products.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Nooooooo it wont let me submit my order formm..it wont accept my postal code


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

You have a wonderful website, plus you're very accommodating! I can't order anything right now (due to cash problems) but if I ever buy any pre-made hammocks, you know where I'll go


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Wow! you're site looks great...I will definitely be making an order sometime in the next month...by the way, what exactly are those hooks called, because I've been looking all over for them, so I can hang up the hammocks I made and I've had no luck in finding some


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Your website is wonderful. Currently I am out of the US (visiting people), but when I move back, I'll definately order something!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*



Bren said:


> Wow! you're site looks great...I will definitely be making an order sometime in the next month...by the way, what exactly are those hooks called, because I've been looking all over for them, so I can hang up the hammocks I made and I've had no luck in finding some


i believe they might be shower curtain hooks... try the hardware store or maybe even joanns or michaels (i think you're in the states...)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Woop got my order in..i find it weird..i have 3 girls but all their fleece liners..are blue..and i ordered a blue hammock set...hmm....ahwell they can be gender confused , all the other animals i have are =)


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Hey guys! Thank you SO much for the feedback!

dingosm8, YES, I would love photos!

Bren, the hooks I use can be found in the curtain section of Walmart if you're in the states. They're actually shower hooks, but I'm not too sure why they're in the curtain section. ?_? I was really confused, but they're totally awesome.

BeanieBoo-Rattles, I'm glad you worked around the issue. I'll definitely be tweaking my order form shortly to accept non-US postal codes. 

I may be offering a new item soon. I'll update when I do!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

what's your website? i don't see the link


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

The link is here


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Yep, Kima-chan got it. It's http://varicolored.net - click on the image in my post.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

The image isn't showing up in your post, which is why Twitch got confused.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Oh. Oops! It's show up for me. Perhaps it's a hosting flicker.

I've added a text link to my post now.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

I had been informed that my forms blew up, so I've revised them not to depend on JotForm.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

I have added a form again to my site, which is functioning correctly. Hooray!

From now until MARCH 8TH, Ratforum members get 15% off of all products!

I recently started making some new products, as well as gotten some new fabrics in. Take a look at the fabrics here.

Here's some of my new products:

Peek-A-Boo Hammocks:










Cuddle Beds:










Double-Deckers:


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

I love your site-- I added it to my favorites unfortunaltely I can't order anything right now


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Aw, that's too bad. No worries though, I don't plan on stopping any time in the near future!


----------



## tab2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

I am sold. Your prices are much better then the unreasonably large pet store prices. Nice site design as well!


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Varicolored Hammocks!*

Thank you! The design bug bites me a lot, haha. It's the first time I've settled on a design that was simple, yet ... me? XD I'm so indecisive. It will probably change as soon as the creative bug bites again!

Coming up with prices is where I struggle the most. It's hard to come to a happy medium, where they're affordable, yet still allow you to keep on going, you know?


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm moving across the country, so I'm closing orders at this time! All pending orders have been mailed off and completed.

The order form has been removed from my site during this time and my main page is updated for this announcement.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

If you could do some camouflage hammocks and cuddle beds, that would be great! Any type/color of camo..... I have manly men.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a blue camo fabric, actually! Is this boyish enough?










Technically, I'm on hiatus, but let me know what you're thinking at [email protected] and I might be able to squeeze you in and have your package out before I leave and am without internet access.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

That's nice! I don't suppose though that you could find some brown, green or black camo fabric? If not, no biggie. The blue is "manly" and yet colorful at the same time.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't, no. I'm sorry! 

It's really bizarre, because usually our Walmart carries that. They're slowly phasing out their fabric section though, so things are starting to become slim pickings. D:


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

The blue will be ok then. I will be placing an order when my finances allow and you are off hiatus.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 30, 2007)

Righto! I should be back later this month. Hope to hear from you soon! 

I'll keep an eye out for darker camo fabric for you.


----------

